# veintiún niñas / veintiuna niñas



## Antonnio

Saludos a todos... viendo las noticias por la TV he escuchado varias veces que cuando se refieren al NÚMERO TOTAL terminado en una unidad (21, 31, 41...) de un SUSTANTIVO FEMENINO emplean esta forma:

"veintiunA niñas" 
"treinta y unA niñas"
"cuarenta y unA niñas"

  ventiuna       +  niñas
¿SUSTANTIVO + SUSTANTIVO ?   ¡no creo que deba ponerse en femenino el número porque el femenino ya lo carga el sustantivo "niñas"!

así que, a mí parecer debe decirse así, además de que me "suena" mejor:

"veintiÚN niñas"
"treinta y UN niñas"
"cuarenta y UN niñas"

  ventiún     +      niñas
 NÚMERO     +      SUSTANTIVO


Entonces si se me pregunta:  ¿CUÁNTAS NÑAS?   
                      contestaria:  veintiunA 
porque el número ya incluye al sustantivo femenino.

¿Podrían dejar sus opiniones por favor? Muchas gracias


----------



## ACQM

Sólo por polemizar. Si eso fuera sí ¿por que decimos unA niña?
Y ¿por qué no puedo feminizar los determinantes en castellano? 
Si dijeras "el niña" el sustantivo seguiría llevando ya el femenino pero no veo porque el determinante estaría mal en masculino?

No sé, no sé... ¿Qué me cuentas?


----------



## Antonnio

Gracias por contribuir a la confusión   ACQM aunque no has dicho cuál de las dos formas usarías tú y me gustaria saber cómo se dice en tu país y cómo lo dices tú  .
Me cuesta trabajo explicar que si se dice "veintiuna niñas"  en este caso la palabra "veintiuna" ya no es exclusivamente un número sino que trae implícito el sustantivo.

Y es que "treinta y unA niñAs" me suena a una repetición innecesaria y el asunto se pone más complicado al usar solamente "una"  porque en este caso  me parece que su función es doble pudiendo ser:

NUMERO Y ARTÍCULO INDETERMINADO 

...espero que otros más puedan dar sus opiniones y encontrar la solución correcta, porque yo solamente puedo decir que en toda mi vida siempre he oído decir   " veintiun niñas"  y no "veintiuna niñas" sino hasta hace algunos días y por ello no estoy 100% seguro de ninguna opción... ¿habrá por aquí un algún genio de la gramática que nos ayude?


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Veintiuno/a: es un adjetivo numeral cardinal.
No confundir con, por ejemplo, treinta y dos.
Lo correcto es decir veintiuna.
Veintun es apocope de veintiuno.
(Perdona pero no me salen los acentos!!!)
Tampoco confundamos con el ingles, en donde el adjetivo es invariable.
Chau


----------



## Antonnio

Gracias Araceli
Entonces me pregunto porqué no decimos
"veintiuno niños" y sí "ventiuna niñas".... pero si usamos el número solito sí se puede decir "veintiuno", ¿podría ser que "veintiún" "treinta y un" etc. fueran "neutros"? de ser así... se usarían indiferentemente con sustantivos femeninos o masculinos... bueno eso creo... 

¿entonces en Argentina se dice "veintiuna + un sustantivo femenino"?

En México jamás lo había oído de ese modo hasta hace unos dias en las noticias de la  TV


----------



## ACQM

Por si quedaba alguna duda -creo que mi mensaje anterior dejaba clara mi postura- yo siempre digo y he dicho veintiuna niñas y me parece lo más correcto -"trenta y un flores" me suena mal-, pero es sólo una opinión. Estoy de acuerdo con Araceli, totalmente.
AC

P.D. Salió sarcástico el mejicano, ...o era mexicano....uy


----------



## Tormenta

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Gracias Araceli
> Entonces me pregunto porqué no decimos
> "veintiuno niños" y sí "ventiuna niñas".... pero si usamos el número solito sí se puede decir "veintiuno", ¿podría ser que "veintiún" "treinta y un" etc. fueran "neutros"? de ser así... se usarían indiferentemente con sustantivos femeninos o masculinos... bueno eso creo...
> 
> ¿entonces en Argentina se dice "veintiuna + un sustantivo femenino"?
> 
> En México jamás lo había oído de ese modo hasta hace unos dias en las noticias de la  TV




Antonnio,

Mi libro de gramática Castellana  de Langenscheidts dice que:

 -Por regla: el “uno”  ,(también veintiuno, etc) pierde la ‘o’ cuando se encuentra seguido de un sustantivo de género masculino (un hombre, no uno hombre)

-Por regla: los siguientes números adoptan el género del sustantivo  que anteceden.
Uno, veintiuno, treinta y uno, cuarenta y uno, etc)
una niña (veintiuna niñas, treinta y una, cuarenta y una, etc

Lo mismo ocurre con: doscientos-as, trescientos-as, cuatrocientos-as, etc.
Trescientas revistas
Trescientos libros

Queda claro?    

Tormenta


----------



## Antonnio

_"P.D. Salió sarcástico el mejicano, ...o era mexicano"  _ cita

ACQM ¿te molestaste?  no he querido ser de ningún modo sarcástico...tú sabes bien que en el lenguaje escrito las cosas pueden tomar otro  sentido debido a la falta de entonación de la voz al decir ciertas cosas, y mi afán es conocer las opiniones de otros, así que ;0) todo tranquilo...


----------



## ACQM

Antonnio said:
			
		

> _"P.D. Salió sarcástico el mejicano, ...o era mexicano"  _ cita
> 
> ACQM ¿te molestaste?  no he querido ser de ningún modo sarcástico...tú sabes bien que en el lenguaje escrito las cosas pueden tomar otro  sentido debido a la falta de entonación de la voz al decir ciertas cosas, y mi afán es conocer las opiniones de otros, así que ;0) todo tranquilo...


 
Era una bromita. Por mí no hay problema, de verdad. No me tomes muy en serio, sólo bromeaba. Por cierto, muy interesante el thread y el de ortografía tambien.


----------



## Tormenta

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Gracias Araceli
> Entonces me pregunto porqué no decimos
> "veintiuno niños" y sí "ventiuna niñas".... pero si usamos el número solito sí se puede decir "veintiuno", ¿podría ser que "veintiún" "treinta y un" etc. fueran "neutros"? de ser así... se usarían indiferentemente con sustantivos femeninos o masculinos... bueno eso creo...
> *
> ¿entonces en Argentina se dice "veintiuna + un sustantivo femenino"?*
> 
> En México jamás lo había oído de ese modo hasta hace unos dias en las noticias de la  TV




Sí, definitivamente


Tormenta


----------



## Antonnio

-"treinta y un flores" me suena mal-.." cita ACQM

y si a mí me dijeran:

"tienes que transportar treinta y una televisiones"   pues no  me sonaría nada bien

ojalá y que otros paisanos míos puedan dejar su opinión al respecto ya que jamás he visto algún libro que hable sobre el tema en específico y aclaro que "me suena mal" porque al menos aquí no es usual oírl "treinta y una flores". Gracias a TORMENTA, ACQM y a Araceli por sus contribuciones, espero que podamos discutir esto tranquilamente...


----------



## Tormenta

QUOTE=Antonnio-cita 

ojalá y que otros paisanos míos puedan dejar su opinión al respecto ya que jamás he visto algún libro que hable sobre el tema en específico y aclaro que "me suena mal" porque al menos aquí no es usual oírl "treinta y una flores". Gracias a TORMENTA, ACQM y a Araceli por sus contribuciones, *espero que podamos discutir esto tranquilamente... *



Sí, tranquilo que no pasa nada, acabo de tomarme una prosac y estoy tranquila  

Fuera de broma, me voy a la cama que acá ya son las 23:35hrs.  Veamos en que termina esto

Tormenta


----------



## ACQM

Antonnio said:
			
		

> -"treinta y un flores" me suena mal-.." cita ACQM
> 
> y si a mí me dijeran:
> 
> "tienes que transportar treinta y una televisiones"   pues no  me sonaría nada bien


 Oye pues igual tienes razón.... si me envías las treinta y un flores por Interflora igual a mí me empieza a sonar bien....JAJAJAJAJAJAJ   

Gracias a tí por proponer el thread,

AC


----------



## Antonnio

Como no se me ha quitado la curiosidad decidí hacer varias búsquedas en Google con las palabras "veintiún" y "veintiuna", y *efectivamente he encontrado que cuando el cardinal va seguido de sustantivo femenino pues se usa la terminación "-una"*, aunque haciendo una búsqueda bajo el criterio "VEINTIÚN PERSONAS" Y "VENTIUNA PERSONAS"  se pueden encontrar ambas formas tanto en páginas profesionales y hasta gubernamentales de diversos países, lo mismo que en páginas de aficionados.

El incoveniente es que si en mi ciudad uso "veintiuna personas" sonará extraño para los demás y me mirarán como si de un "bicho" se tratase  , así que pienso seguir con la costumbre...¿será lo mejor?

Creo que jamás me acostumbraría a decir a mis alumnos de Computación:

"Abran su libro en la página (número) veintiuna"  en vez de
"Abran su libro en la página (número) veintiuno"


1621 personas   = mil seiscientas veintiún personas ¿?
                         mil seiscientas veintiuna personas ¿?

1621 pesetas   =   mil seiscientas veintiún pesetas ¿?
                          mil seiscientas veintiuna pesetas ¿?


----------



## niña

Antonnio said:
			
		

> aunque haciendo una búsqueda bajo el criterio "VEINTIÚN PERSONAS" Y "VENTIUNA PERSONAS"  se pueden encontrar ambas formas tanto en páginas profesionales y hasta gubernamentales de diversos países, lo mismo que en páginas de aficionados.



Ay Antonnio, todos somos humanos y nos equivocamos. Jefes de estado y demás mandatarios incluidos. Tal vez deberíamos remitirles este enlace a sus repectivos correos electrónicos como regalo de Navidad anticipado. ¿Qué te parece? 

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...Foro/veintiuna páginas o veintiún páginas.htm


----------



## calzetin

Hola Antonnio,

Pues yo me expreso como tú, es decir, yo diría "veintiún niñas"; y "veinitiuna niñas" no me suena bien

...pero llega Tormenta con el libro de gramática y...
...y veo lo mal que hablo   
...aunque a mí me suene bien   

calzetin


----------



## niña

calzetin said:
			
		

> ...aunque a mí me suene bien
> 
> calzetin



¡Cómo no te va a sonar bien si llevas toda la vida diciéndolo! jeje Yo escuchaba a mis padres decir "ventitrés" y "sais" y me sonaba divino de la muerte


----------



## niña

Por cierto que la pregunta de ese "poll" que acabas de añadir no parece que sea la más adecuada. Siento ser yo quien tenga que decírtelo...¡¡oops!! Pero no se trata de cual te guste más o menos, sino de seguir unas reglas gramaticales bastante claras


----------



## Antonnio

niña said:
			
		

> Ay Antonnio, todos somos humanos y nos equivocamos. Jefes de estado y demás mandatarios incluidos. Tal vez deberíamos remitirles este enlace a sus repectivos correos electrónicos como regalo de Navidad anticipado. ¿Qué te parece?
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...Foro/veintiuna páginas o veintiún páginas.htm




Pues no estaría nada mal comenzar con la "evangelización de los bárbaros"   siendo Calzetin y yo los primeros, pero me gustaría ver dicha regla publicada en una "fuente oficial" porque ya ven, aquí en la red cada quien pone sus propias "verdades"    ¡Saludos y voten por favor!


----------



## Antonnio

niña said:
			
		

> Por cierto que la pregunta de ese "poll" que acabas de añadir no parece que sea la más adecuada. Siento ser yo quien tenga que decírtelo...¡¡oops!! Pero no se trata de cual te guste más o menos, sino de seguir unas reglas gramaticales bastante claras




¡Claro que es adecuada porque exactamente eso quiero preguntar! ¿Cuál te gusta más?


----------



## niña

En el enlace que te envié hay un par de manuales bastante fiables, si es que es eso lo que te preocupa. Pero ya veo que ni te has molestado en leer el artículo, porque de lo contrario te hubieras dado cuenta 

Te los añado aquí:
Seco, Manuel: Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española
Gómez Torrego, L.: Manual de español correcto.


----------



## Antonnio

niña said:
			
		

> En el enlace que te envié hay un par de manuales bastante fiables, si es que es eso lo que te preocupa. Pero ya veo que ni te has molestado en leer el artículo, porque de lo contrario te hubieras dado cuenta
> 
> Te los añado aquí:
> Seco, Manuel: Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española
> Gómez Torrego, L.: Manual de español correcto.



Muchas gracias por tu participación Niña   y perdona que no conozca a dichos autores siendo yo de México, y es que aquí jamás he visto tal tema explicado en algún libro de Ortografía o Gramática a pesar de que he estudiado varios de ellos... sigo abierto a todos los comentarios y esto me empieza a divertir...veamos qué pasa más adelante


----------



## Edwin

Antonnio said:
			
		

> ¡Saludos y voten por favor!



Antonnio, tu encuesta me recuerda del programa Cien Mexicanos Dijeron....y 

la encuesta dice...​
http://www.univision.com/content/content.jhtml?cid=325553

Me gusta verla.  Pero a veces tengo mucha dificultad en entender lo que dicen.


----------



## Antonnio

Pues bien, ¿ahora que debería hacer?... es decir sé que es un error la forma que utilizo, más aquí jamás he oído a nadie decirlo del modo correcto...(mas que en un noticiero de la TV como ya lo había mencionado) ¿qué hacer en tal caso? seguir como todos o empezar a explicarles a otros la forma correcta, ¡yo solito contra una ciudad y país entero!    ¿ustedes que harían?    gracias a todos los que me han hecho ver mi error...


----------



## Félix M.

Veintiuna niñas


----------



## Antartic

Acabo de leer esto, muy interesante.
Creo que el uso de veintiuna proviene del hecho que usamos una para referirnos numericamente a un sustantivo femenino, por ende algunas personas lo utilizarian para el resto de numeros que terminan en uno. Sin embargo creo que es un error usar veintiuna. En primer lugar el numero es veintiuno y cuando tu preguntas ¿Cuantas niñas hay? la respuesta es veintiuno (como numero). Cuando lo usamos como adjetivo, siempre va a ir en plural y como antes de sust plurales eliminamos la o, nos queda veintiun pelotas, flores, niñas, etc y veintiun leones, lapices, libros, etc.
Supongo que el uso de uno/una es especial y yo lo dejaria siendo especial.


----------



## Antonnio

Bueno yo pienso igual, no me gusta usar "veintiuna" pero oficialmente es correcto, aunque nada usual en México y casi todo el mundo usa el masculino aqui.


----------



## palomdra

Creo que este thread es muy interesante y os doy la enhorabuena. Sin embargo, por eso de crear algo más de polémica, ¿no crees que si el uso de los cardinales en masculino únicamente fuera un asunto de un país entero (en tu caso, México), la RAE no habría hecho una anotación al respecto? Creo que la RAE siempre intenta tomar en cuenta los usos del lenguaje en cada región, e incluye aquellos que son mayoritarios en dicha región aunque el resto de hispano-hablantes prefiera otros. Sin embargo, en este caso, yo nunca he oído que la RAE hiciera una excepción en este uso para toda una nación, como es México. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## araceli

Informe Anual de la Comisión de Asuntos de la Frontera Sur
... Y señaló, que estos pueblos están compuestos por veintiuna etnias, las cuales tienen ... carretera entre Tuxtla Gutiérrez y San Cristóbal de las Casas y para ... 
www.cddhcu.gob.mx/camdip/comlvii/comafs/infocfs.html - 74k 

Aquí arriba puse un ejemplo sacado de Google.com.mx.
Yo creo que esta discusión no da para más...
Se trata de la correspondencia de género entre palabras, no?
Muchas, muchísimas veces usamos mal algunas palabras, pero eso sólo no hace que sean correctas.
Una cosa distinta son los regionalismos, esos sí considero que son válidos.
En fin...


----------



## Antonnio

palomdra said:
			
		

> Creo que este thread es muy interesante y os doy la enhorabuena. Sin embargo, por eso de crear algo más de polémica, ¿no crees que si el uso de los cardinales en masculino únicamente fuera un asunto de un país entero (en tu caso, México), la RAE no habría hecho una anotación al respecto? Creo que la RAE siempre intenta tomar en cuenta los usos del lenguaje en cada región, e incluye aquellos que son mayoritarios en dicha región aunque el resto de hispano-hablantes prefiera otros. Sin embargo, en este caso, yo nunca he oído que la RAE hiciera una excepción en este uso para toda una nación, como es México. ¿Qué pensáis?



Pues te aseguro que en mis 33 años de vida siempre oí usar el masculino en la escuela, diario hablar y medios de comunicación, pero hasta recientes fechas en las noticias de TV escuché que usaban el femenino y me sonó tan extraño que por eso inicié esta discusión, yo ni siquiera sabía de la regla al respecto que opta por el uso del femenino así que habría que preguntarle a los maestros del Español los porqués. Lo interesante es saber cual es el uso mayoritario en otros países de habla Hispana.


----------



## Luceni

La Real Academia en su sección de consultas expone esto, que sirve para aclarar el tema de este hilo. 

*Veintiuna mil personas o veintiún mil personas*
Los numerales compuestos que contienen el numeral simple _uno, una _concuerdan en género con el sustantivo al que determinan cuando lo preceden inmediatamente, por eso debe decirse _veintiuna personas, treinta y una toneladas _(y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_veintiún personas, _



_treinta y un toneladas_). [Para los casos de apócope, véase_ *Veintiuna personas, veintiuno por ciento *_en esta misma sección].

Pero cuando entre el numeral y un sustantivo femenino se interpone la palabra _mil,_ la concordancia de género es opcional, por lo que puede decirse tanto _veintiún mil personas, treinta y un mil toneladas,_ como _veintiuna mil personas, treinta y una mil toneladas._

La concordancia en femenino (_veintiuna mil personas, treinta y una mil toneladas_) se está imponiendo en el uso actual por influjo de la que obligatoriamente establecen los numerales de la serie de las centenas, que acomodan siempre su género al del sustantivo, lo precedan inmediatamente o no (_setecientas toneladas, setecientas mil toneladas_).

- See more at: http://www.rae.es/consultas/veintiuna-mil-personas-o-veintiun-mil-personas#sthash.pUf1zneq.dpuf


----------



## Rodal

En los numerales compuestos se concuerda con el género del sustantivo pero en el caso de veintiún mil personas se puede decir de las dos formas.


----------



## Tric@

Antonnio said:


> Pues te aseguro que en mis 33 años de vida siempre oí usar el masculino en la escuela, diario hablar y medios de comunicación, pero hasta recientes fechas en las noticias de TV escuché que usaban el femenino y me sonó tan extraño que por eso inicié esta discusión, yo ni siquiera sabía de la regla al respecto que opta por el uso del femenino así que habría que preguntarle a los maestros del Español los porqués. Lo interesante es saber cual es el uso mayoritario en otros países de habla Hispana.


Eso es porque se dice así en México. La RAE recoge lo que quiere, como quiere y cuando quiere y casi siempre condena usos diferentes a los de su entorno con un falso "el hablante culto prefiere" en vez de registrar lo que pasa en  las diferente variantes y claro, nadie quiere ser un hablante inculto y ahora puede que escuches o leas "veintiuna personas" en México, pero tradicionalmente no se hace la concordancia y no tiene nada que ver con el ejemplo que pusieron de escuchar a alguien pronunciar mal un número, es nuestra variante, no es un error.


----------

